# ‘41 Elgin Jalopy



## Steelcraft1937 (Sep 26, 2020)

Picked this thing up last week for short money and it has a real cool patina and it was missing fenders etc so it had a Jalopy vibe to it! I put some new rubber on it, flipped the bars to give it that kinda Board Track racer look and quickly recovered the seat. The seat had been previously recovered in this gross vinyl so I just re covered it so I could ride. I’m in the market for a seat that would match up nicely with the bike if anyone is holding? It’s a blast to ride and I look forward to putting some miles on it!


----------



## Demzie (Sep 26, 2020)

Looks like I've got a brother from another mother!

Erin


----------



## Steelcraft1937 (Sep 26, 2020)

Demzie said:


> View attachment 1273883
> 
> Looks like I've got a brother from another mother!
> 
> Erin



Awesome!!!! Such cool bikes!

Jamie


----------



## Superman1984 (Sep 26, 2020)

Another Ridden Not Hidden!


----------



## Balloonoob (Sep 26, 2020)

Cool man. I like the matching rims. Put some good miles on that sucker.


----------



## JLF (Sep 26, 2020)

Nice recommissioned classic!


----------



## Steelcraft1937 (Sep 26, 2020)

Superman1984 said:


> Another Ridden Not Hidden!



Hell yeah! Gotta enjoy the ride!


----------



## Steelcraft1937 (Sep 26, 2020)

JLF said:


> Nice recommissioned classic!



Thanks! I figured I didn’t do anything to it that wasn’t reversible if I did decide I wanted to swap it back


----------



## Steelcraft1937 (Sep 26, 2020)

Balloonoob said:


> Cool man. I like the matching rims. Put some good miles on that sucker.



Hope to get a ride in tomorrow!


----------



## Steelcraft1937 (Sep 27, 2020)

She’s a blast to ride guys!!


----------



## Superman1984 (Sep 29, 2020)

Steelcraft1937 said:


> She’s a blast to ride guys!!View attachment 1274348



Don't worry we're laughing 'cause you're having a blast not at you ....well maybe a little of both lol. My girlfriend laughed at me today riding on some fuscia wheels & a purple fender 24" modern project.


----------

